# It's done.....for a while



## alienator

....or until the new bar/stem combo comes in. Here it is. You'll notice that I got the special Reynolds hubs that commemorate the wedding of Star Jones to Al Reynolds. That's why each hub has Reynolds spelled out.


----------



## wayneanneli

Hi Alien!
Nice Moots, as usual. I've been without my baby since June, when we came to Montreal for the summer. We leave in two weeks for Sweden, and a nice long ride is in my sights on the return home. Great to see you're still part of the clan!!
Cheers, Wayne


----------



## cadence90

Beautiful. Really, really nice.:thumbsup: 
With that Rue bar/stem it will be superb!


----------



## alienator

Yah, I can't wait for M. Ruegamer to finish it.


----------



## Juanmoretime

Are you eventually going to replace the Reynolds fork? The Easton EC90 SLX is pretty sweet and light!


----------



## chiup01

*Qr*

That's a cool quick release. Did that come with the wheelset or did you get that separately?

Paul.


----------



## Falstaff

Beautiful! I love it. Can't wait for you to pass me on the road so I can see it in real life.


----------



## alienator

Juanmoretime said:


> Are you eventually going to replace the Reynolds fork? The Easton EC90 SLX is pretty sweet and light!


It so happens, smart guy, that I like my Reynolds Ouzo Pro Lite fork. Plus, it's not suffering from OD--over decaling--like Easton Products. I'm also morally and scientifically opposed to any "CNT" phraseology on anything I own. Could I be talked into buying a THM Scapula? Yes. Could I be happy with a Columbus Super Muscle? Yes. Would I put a Ritchey WCS fork on my bike? No. Do I wish the Look HSC5 SL came in a non-integrated flavor? Yes. Do I need to be nagged by Juanmoretime? *Definitely NO!!!!*

Jez 'cuz you're Mr. 2.3% bodyfat with a 7 lb bike, panniers included, doesn't mean you're the Great Oz when it comes to knowing what forks I should use. Jeez.:ciappa: 

I suppose when I put the '07 Record brakes on and take the ZG's off, you're gonna give me a ration of sh*t for that, ain't ya?


----------



## alienator

wayneanneli said:


> Hi Alien!
> Nice Moots, as usual. I've been without my baby since June, when we came to Montreal for the summer. We leave in two weeks for Sweden, and a nice long ride is in my sights on the return home. Great to see you're still part of the clan!!
> Cheers, Wayne


You're a bigger man than me. I couldn't go that long without my bike. The 6 weeks after I busted my hip that I went without being able to pedal on the road...well, those weeks were torturous.

Hey, when you get back to Swedenland, maybe you could do a favor for me. My wife and I are looking at adopting an 18 - 22 year old, tall, buxom blonde. Do you think you cold keep an eye out for such a thing for me?


----------



## alienator

chiup01 said:


> That's a cool quick release. Did that come with the wheelset or did you get that separately?
> 
> Paul.


Seperately. That's an M2Racer QR. Unfortunately, M2Racer was bit hard by the scarcity of CF and rising costs of titanium, so they went out of business.


----------



## Juanmoretime

alienator said:


> It so happens, smart guy, that I like my Reynolds Ouzo Pro Lite fork. Plus, it's not suffering from OD--over decaling--like Easton Products. I'm also morally and scientifically opposed to any "CNT" phraseology on anything I own. Could I be talked into buying a THM Scapula? Yes. Could I be happy with a Columbus Super Muscle? Yes. Would I put a Ritchey WCS fork on my bike? No. Do I wish the Look HSC5 SL came in a non-integrated flavor? Yes. Do I need to be nagged by Juanmoretime? *Definitely NO!!!!*
> 
> Jez 'cuz you're Mr. 2.3% bodyfat with a 7 lb bike, panniers included, doesn't mean you're the Great Oz when it comes to knowing what forks I should use. Jeez.:ciappa:
> 
> I suppose when I put the '07 Record brakes on and take the ZG's off, you're gonna give me a ration of sh*t for that, ain't ya?


Do you need to be nagged by Juanmoretime? Yes! Mrs. Alienator must not be doing a good job of it with all the toys you've been buying. Plus even though the paperwork has not been finalized on the adoption I still do consider you my son. 

Reynolds are excellent forks they are you not the lightest. Besides the Easton graphics can be removed it they offend thee. 

I have not problem with the change to Record brakes as long as you sell the Zero's to a family member at a extremely discounted rate. Also remember I didn't get anything from you on my birthday other than the pornographic e-card that had a bug in it when I opened it and it took out my hard drive. Now you've opened another can of worms!


----------



## tigoat

Very nice, both the pictures and the bike!

Just curious what is the bar/stem combo are you getting?


----------



## alienator

tigoat said:


> Very nice, both the pictures and the bike!
> 
> Just curious what is the bar/stem combo are you getting?


I'm gettin' Modolo Kurvissima KX bonded to a Syntace F99. Brent Ruegamer somehow modifies the F99 before bonding. The bars aren't bonded into the clamp on the stem.

Oh, thanks BTW.


----------



## handsomerob

Those welds on the BB are sick..... you know how sometimes when you combine professions, the work just shines. Whoever welded that frame is a mechanic/artist. The whole bike is extremely well done. 

What made you go with the pink CK? Also, what does it tip the scales at, 16.5 or so?


----------



## alienator

handsomerob said:


> Those welds on the BB are sick..... you know how sometimes when you combine professions, the work just shines. Whoever welded that frame is a mechanic/artist. The whole bike is extremely well done.
> 
> What made you go with the pink CK? Also, what does it tip the scales at, 16.5 or so?


I went with pink because it looks good, but mostly because my wife is cancer survivor. CK donates part of pink bits proceeds to a cancer charity.

Right now the bike weighs in at 15.3 lbs.


----------



## chiup01

*That's just great.*

I find myself coming back to this post four times a day, just to look at your bike. I just ordered a Compact and they're saying it's going to take four more weeks for the frame to be built (not custom even). I guess your pictures are going to have to do until then. I don't think it's going to end up weighing 15.3lbs unfortunately. It's funny that I'm upgrading to a heavier bike from what I had...


----------



## ojingoh

> I'm gettin' Modolo Kurvissima KX bonded to a Syntace F99. Brent Ruegamer somehow modifies the F99 before bonding. The bars aren't bonded into the clamp on the stem.


Just curious, do you mean glue the stem to the bars? This is in lieu of bolting 'em on?


----------



## alienator

ojingoh said:


> Just curious, do you mean glue the stem to the bars? This is in lieu of bolting 'em on?


No. The bar and stem are bonded together with CF filament wound around the joint. Brent uses the same process--filament winding--on the joints of the CF frames he makes. You can see an example here.


----------



## tigoat

alienator said:


> I'm gettin' Modolo Kurvissima KX bonded to a Syntace F99. Brent Ruegamer somehow modifies the F99 before bonding. The bars aren't bonded into the clamp on the stem.
> 
> Oh, thanks BTW.


Sound great, look forward to seeing a picture or two of it!

<IMG SRC="https://usera.imagecave.com/tigoat/moots/IMG_0701.jpg">

<IMG SRC="https://usera.imagecave.com/tigoat/moots/IMG_0703.jpg">

<IMG SRC="https://usera.imagecave.com/tigoat/moots/IMG_0708.jpg">


----------



## chuckice

That's really gorgeous...great job...I'm impatiently waiting on my Vamoots SL frame. You're killing me...


----------



## alienator

chuckice said:


> That's really gorgeous...great job...I'm impatiently waiting on my Vamoots SL frame. You're killing me...


Enjoy the pain. Make peace with it. It'll make you stronger. I felt the same thing waiting on my Moots frame.


----------



## wayneanneli

chuckice said:


> That's really gorgeous...great job...I'm impatiently waiting on my Vamoots SL frame. You're killing me...


Charles! Welcome brother, welcome. Believe us, the wait is well worth it. Let us know how it turns out.
Cheers, Wayne


----------



## wayneanneli

alienator said:


> You're a bigger man than me. I couldn't go that long without my bike. The 6 weeks after I busted my hip that I went without being able to pedal on the road...well, those weeks were torturous.
> 
> Hey, when you get back to Swedenland, maybe you could do a favor for me. My wife and I are looking at adopting an 18 - 22 year old, tall, buxom blonde. Do you think you cold keep an eye out for such a thing for me?


Alien,
Sorry man, I married the blonde  . Except she was 25 when we met. I will keep my eye open for you though.


----------



## jj1075

Beautiful machine. Those welds are phenominal. The welder is an artist- a regular Leonardo or Van Gogh.


----------



## chuckice

alienator said:


> Enjoy the pain. Make peace with it. It'll make you stronger. I felt the same thing waiting on my Moots frame.


The worst part is seeing the wheels sitting there waiting for their friend.


----------



## chuckice

wayneanneli said:


> Charles! Welcome brother, welcome. Believe us, the wait is well worth it. Let us know how it turns out.
> Cheers, Wayne


Thanks Wayne...I will...I'm hoping it'll be here in the next 2 weeks and it shouldn't take too long to build after that. The wheels & tubies are here...waiting...looking and saying "wtf?!" Gruppo and the miscellaneous other things should be quick...


----------



## Moosedryvr

*Soooo sweet..*

oh, so sweet. Vy nice job Alien! Naked ti, basic black and a touch of PINK for color. I love it, the Ouzo Pro Lite (we don't need no stinkin' cosmetic weave!), ZG brakes, Clavs and DVs only add to the industrial purposeness of the Moots frame. That bike is made for riding...fast! 
I might have to try the "basic black" thing on the War Pig when my tires wear out. But mine'll still be sportin pink CK hubs (even though my wife thinks they are "questionable" at best and is convinced that some ******* is going to kick my a** because of them). My black CKs are migrating to my CX project, but I guest they could do double duty, we'll see.
BTW, how do you like the Reynolds bars? They look more rounded in the drop than most anatomic bars (a good thing in my book). Are they 26.0 or 31.8? If they're 31.8/42 cm and you want to unload them when you get that SICK carbon-fused bar stem combo, let me know, I'd love to try 'em (with the new bar/stem combo, I think you will have rendered all possible upgrades complete...you have my undying respect for not getting kicked out of the house by this point).
All the best, ride her in good health my friend.

SPG


----------



## Dick Rhee

Nice Alienator. How do you like those cranks?


----------



## alienator

Dick Rhee said:


> Nice Alienator. How do you like those cranks?


I like 'em quite well, thanks. The q-factor is a little wider than the FSA's before, but my knees don't notice. They don't make any noises, and they were a doddle to install. I can't say that I notice a performance difference, but I didn't expect to, either.


----------



## alienator

Moosedryvr said:


> BTW, how do you like the Reynolds bars? They look more rounded in the drop than most anatomic bars (a good thing in my book). Are they 26.0 or 31.8? If they're 31.8/42 cm and you want to unload them when you get that SICK carbon-fused bar stem combo, let me know, I'd love to try 'em (with the new bar/stem combo, I think you will have rendered all possible upgrades complete...you have my undying respect for not getting kicked out of the house by this point).
> All the best, ride her in good health my friend.
> 
> SPG



Muy gracias. I like the bars well enough. They do damp vibrations a tad, but the only reason I even notice is because I have some remodeled arm bits that don't particularly like extended periods of being weigthed while subjected to high freq vibes. With the bars (the last step in a step wise series of efforts to remedy the problem) I finally pain free in that dept. I really don't know if someone with unmodified skeletal geometry would notice the difference.

The curvature of the drops is nice in that because of it's non-constant radius, it seems there are more options for hood positions that don't compromise reach to the brake levers.

Of course the UD carbon finish is uber tasty.


----------



## FeltS22TimeMan

Whats with all the Funyons around your bike in the jungle there??lol
But seriously magnificent looking bike.


----------



## alienator

FeltS22TimeMan said:


> Whats with all the Funyons around your bike in the jungle there??lol
> But seriously magnificent looking bike.


Dried skin curlings from the people I flay and murder over the course of year......or thingees from the tree next to my apartment.


----------



## cadence90

alienator said:


> Dried skin curlings from the people I flay and murder over the course of year......or thingees from the tree next to my apartment.


Gee, a guy asks a serious question and you have to go all socratic, with your tree and all....


----------



## alienator

cadence90 said:


> Gee, a guy asks a serious question and you have to go all socratic, with your tree and all....


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bupton

DAMN those Moots are about sexy as hell!! I almost soiled myself just looking at Alien's...


----------



## chiup01

*New Moots.*

Damn you for showing me those M2Racer skewers. Now I just spent another $100 on some more titanium bits. 

My Compact's arriving next week. Can't wait...

Will post pictures when it is done.


----------



## Daddy yo yo

alienator said:


> That's an M2Racer QR.


what's your experience so far with those skewers? wanna see if i can still get them somewhere... any idea where (online)?


----------



## alienator

The skewers have worked just fine, fine enough for me to buy a second set so that I have one set for each set of wheels. At any rate, I've had no issues or complaints with these skewers. Since they don't come w/ springs, it does take 2-3 extra seconds to do 'em up, as opposed to regular QR's, but that doesn't bother me. Some people have added springs theirs.

I've you're interested in getting a set, you should call Fairwheel Bikes in Tucson. They have/had a bunch of 'em. Ask for Jason.


----------



## chiup01

Yeah, that's where I got mine. Seem like the only place I can find on the web that still has them in stock. The lack of springs does bother me a little bit, but not much. Didn't know they accomodate springs though. I'll have to put some on and try them out. The locking mechanism is not all that smooth, but I'll sacrifice that. The cool factor is nice. When was the last time a pair of skewers actually got compliments from a shop wrench?


----------



## Daddy yo yo

alienator said:


> (...)Some people have added springs theirs.
> 
> I've you're interested in getting a set, you should call Fairwheel Bikes in Tucson.


thx! :thumbsup: already found a set in between my request and your answer!  should have'em next week. i'll try'em first and maybe i'll add some springs too - i can live with those 3 extra grams.


----------

